# Downloadgeschwindigkeit



## -Chris- (26. Dezember 2004)

Hi @ll
 Bin neu hier und hoffe ich hab gleich mal des richtige Forum getroffen, da ich net weiss ob man des in HTML macht oder in ner anderen Sprache.
 Da ich auf meiner Seite rechte große Downloads habe, und wenn mehrere Leute saugen der aufbau der seite recht langsam wird die Downloadgeschwindig auf maximal 25kB/s begrenzen, kann mir plz einer sagen wie man das macht.
 THX, -Chris-


----------



## cinpix (26. Dezember 2004)

Hi Chris!
 Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich denke mal, dass sowas mit HTML, PHP oder Javascript NICHT möglich ist. Ich denke, dass das serverabhängig ist?!


----------



## danube (26. Dezember 2004)

Mit HTML kannst du da nichts machen. Du bräuchtest den mod_bandwitch (http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=apache+mod_bandwidth&spell=1 ) mod für den Apache


----------



## -Chris- (26. Dezember 2004)

Es ist insofern Server abhängig wie schnell der is bzw. welche anbindung usw.
 Aber ich möchte eben, egal wie viel kB/s der Server leistet des auf maximal 25 beschrenken. Aber halt auch net alle downloads sondern nur die großen, weil die kleinen sind ja eh schnell fertig.
 Hoffe es geht mit HTML oder JavaScript.
 MFG -Chris-


----------



## cinpix (26. Dezember 2004)

mit serverabhängig habe ich gemeint, dass man das über den server regeln muss, wie danube schon geschrieben hat, kannst du zum biespiel einen mod für den server verwenden.


----------



## Gumbo (26. Dezember 2004)

Nein, mit HTML oder JavaScript geht das nicht. Denn HTML ist eine Auszeichnungssprache und JavaScript eine (clientseitige) Scriptsprache.


----------

